# finished the vardo



## n brown (Oct 1, 2014)

few pics 


image upload no limit 


free upload image 


upload gambar 


img 


images hosting 


pic host


----------



## tribute11 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## vwalan (Oct 1, 2014)

great job . hope there,s loads of fun to be had with it . 
looks really good .


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 1, 2014)

A thing of utter beauty when the offers come flying in it would be hard to part with if it was mine.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Oct 1, 2014)

Lovely job.
Where do you put the number plate and brake lights?
John


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Oct 1, 2014)

that is amazing, mr b, cap doffed.
seamus.


----------



## tadpole58 (Oct 1, 2014)

that is a thing of beauty


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 1, 2014)

absolutely amazing, I'm gobsmacked.  beautiful.:bow:


----------



## runnach (Oct 1, 2014)

Super job, there is a healthy market in glamping and pods at the moment, you could market that easy....better than some of the so called professional efforts ive seen 

Channa


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Martin P (Oct 1, 2014)

Good job Nigel , is it for you?


----------



## Deadsfo (Oct 1, 2014)

I am guessing that its not for dragging around the countryside as a touring type caravan as it stands,I would think it would be quite heavy ,but a really lovely job


----------



## yorkieowl (Oct 1, 2014)

Excellent, a lovely job and layout.


----------



## stonedaddy (Oct 1, 2014)

*'Wow*

Bloody stunning job Nigel. It really looks the part.     (Whens the horse coming).
.... Tom ....


----------



## bru (Oct 1, 2014)

cracking job again


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 2, 2014)

You're not just an ugly face after all.
Brilliant!


----------



## merc the berc (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow, just WOW...:bow:  

You have a real talent there....


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2014)

fantastic job all with a stanly knife and a ladies nail file and a toilet roll how do you do it.


----------



## n brown (Oct 4, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> fantastic job all with a stanly knife and a ladies nail file and a toilet roll how do you do it.


 you been nosing in my toolbag Trev ?
thanks all for the nice comments ! the construction bit is quite straightforward- it's the design bit that i find tricky !


----------



## Sky (Oct 4, 2014)

You sir, are a very talented man.  

I'm so bad, I'd fit a toilet roll holder upside down.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 4, 2014)

Brilliant job your clearly very talented


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2014)

Sky said:


> You sir, are a very talented man.
> 
> I'm so bad, I'd fit a toilet roll holder upside down.



nothing wrong with that if you live in oz.


----------



## Debs (Oct 14, 2014)

When you see a beautiful van like your Vardo, it makes you realize just how far caravan manufacturers have lost the plot, apart from one or two makers. I must admit to being very influenced by the gypsy caravans, and I am trying to finish my interior in that vein.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 14, 2014)

i,m sure nb wont mind if i give a link.Home - Gregs Gypsy Bowtop Caravans
but lets be honest nb does equally as good a job . 
wish i was better at wood work . cant weld it together like steel . ha ha .
so is it a gypsy truck next .?


----------



## shawbags (Oct 30, 2014)

n brown said:


> few pics
> 
> 
> image upload no limit
> ...



You an artist Mr Brown .


----------



## Robmac (Oct 31, 2014)

shawbags said:


> You an artist Mr Brown .



In more ways than one!

Blimey, where you been?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 31, 2014)

Tsk! That wine bottle really should be full for a brochure shot 
Did you perchance quaff it while setting the camera up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :lol-053:


----------



## n brown (Oct 31, 2014)

Robmac said:


> In more ways than one!
> 
> Blimey, where you been?


Blimey ,where he been ? [hic!]


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice, very nice Mr B.
Do you find people look at all the fantastic work you have done, not think about all the hours you have put in and then say something stupid like 'I like the pig'


----------



## Loretta (Oct 31, 2014)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 31, 2014)

I've seen this 'for real' and it's every bit as good as the pictures.

Clever bloke


----------



## alfandm (Oct 31, 2014)

A Great jobe ENJOY and:have fun:


----------



## alfandm (Oct 31, 2014)

A great job well done Enjoy


----------



## NeilyG (Oct 31, 2014)

Brilliant! What will IKEA think of next?
Had enough trouble putting their coffee table together!


----------



## vwalan (Oct 31, 2014)

i for one would be proud to be towing it behind my truck . 
unfortunately i,m not allowed to pull other trailers .
it can only pull artic living vans .(mot reasons).
 but a nice transit pickup would be ideal. 
you would make friends where ever you take it . 
one day i shall meet nb and share some beers with him . 
i love his conversions .
that back bit is ideal for carrying a small m,bike as well. 
a proper job .


----------



## Herbenny (Oct 31, 2014)

That's a cracking job Nigel ...
good luck with the sale of it ..


----------



## Rob H (Oct 31, 2014)

*Finished the Vardo.*

The quality of your work comes through in the photographs, well done.

Rob H.


----------



## shawbags (Nov 9, 2014)

Robmac said:


> In more ways than one!
> 
> Blimey, where you been?



If your on about me Robmac i've met a lady and have been otherwise engaged  cheers.


----------



## trixie88 (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow wow wow,   brilliant


----------



## CAL (Sep 20, 2016)

Really nice job, well done.


----------



## KevDub (Sep 24, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## bmc (Sep 24, 2016)

Only just seen this today....that is absolutely stunning !!     Outstanding piece of work.  Do you still have it ?


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## jeanette (Sep 24, 2016)

That is just beautiful Mr.B :bow:


----------

